
Reviving Old Industrial Robot to Make ART - transistor-man
http://transistor-man.com/bluebot_revival.html
======
transistor-man
Recently finished reviving an ancient SCARA robot, adding a modern control
software, giving it a paintbrush and with the help of comrades python-ing it
into painting with a paintbrush.

Its a bit heavy on the robot mechanical and electrical side, but there's a
github repo of image processing to synthesize the brush paths and I thought
you folks might be interested.

The robot documentation is here: [http://transistor-
man.com/bluebot_revival.html](http://transistor-man.com/bluebot_revival.html)

A quick video demo: [https://vimeo.com/213723506](https://vimeo.com/213723506)

This is also an entry into the robotart competition, there's a login to vote
for art that interests you.

[https://robotart.org/](https://robotart.org/)

Our team didn't have access to a brand new robot, so we revived a scrapped one

~~~
salvagedcircuit
In the world of project documentation, this is most excellent. Very nice
rotating CAD models.

------
doctorwho42
So on your method of replenishing paint, does the G-code auto generate that
subroutine every (X) mm of line painted? Also how exactly does that work with
Linux-CNC, is it inserted like an insert/swap tool command?

Second question; Does the G-code look similar to a 3d printer? Like are you
just 3d printing with colored paints? (if so, is that common among robot
painters?)

~~~
transistor-man
Excellent query, the path length of each stroke integrates and once it hits a
threshold it returns for more paint. This threshold is brush-dependent so

The gcode relies on subroutines which aren't so common for 3d printers, take a
look at the provided source for more details

